# Hot water pressure washer



## calcraft (Dec 13, 2011)

i am thinking of purchasing a hot cold pressure washer we have been doing a lot of gas station lots and have been renting ONE @ $150 per day does anyone have one and is the HIGH cost worth it.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Had to read that a couple of times. You're in business. You know the answer.. the right tool for the job. Its time to buy one when using it frees up the time to do other jobs on your schedule. $150 per day is steep especially knowing what gas stations pay. Is this an area you are going to pursue more customers? Are you reclaiming or sending waste water into sanitary drains on the property?


----------



## Block Worth (Nov 13, 2012)

Don't cut corners on equipment you need. It will pay itself back 10 fold!! Get the machine...


----------



## Truckee Painter (Feb 25, 2013)

*hot water*

I have a hot water washer. They are great and break down detergents quickly. However.......They cost upwards of $5000. You can get 4 honda 13 gpm for the same price. Plus the cost of kerosene or diesel fuel really ramps up the costs. I like hot water but am thinking of selling it since it is so big to lug around.


----------

